# Petit contrat



## HYLIADE (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir. Des parents me proposent un petit contrat. Du 15 janvier 2023 au 30 juillet 2023. Nous devons faire un cdi sur 12 mois ?  Pouvez-vous m'expliquer comment dois-je procéder ? Année incomplète ou complète? Il y aura une semaine de congés en février et une semaine en mai. Je prends mes 3 semaines en aôut, donc le contrat sera terminé. Merci.


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Vous partez sur un Cdi en année complète
Vous deduirez votre semaine de février et celle de mai avec le ccc

Fin juillet les parents vous devrons vos CP acquis sur les 2 périodes de référence

Du 1er janvier au 31 mai 2023
Du 1er juin au 31 juillet 2023

Il faudra bien comparer maintien de salaire et 10 % des salaires bruts perçus


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Février et mai font parties de vos 5 semaines de congés payés ou ce sera des semaines d'absences programmées supplémentaires de l'enfant 

Car si ce sont des semaines d'absences de l'enfant vous pouvez négocier le maintien de salaire


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour.  Tout pareil.


----------



## HYLIADE (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir. Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Décembre 2022)

Si vous pouvez vous le permettre et bien vous partez sur une AC pour un si petite contrat c'est vous qui leur rendait service pas le contraire car vous n'attendez pas forcément après eux donc imposez ce fait après tout sur un malentendu çà peut marcher 🤣! çà passera en convenance personnelle et pis c'est tout !!!


----------



## HYLIADE (5 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour. Je reviens vers vous car je vais signer ce petit contrat du 15 janvier 2023 au 5 août 2023. Les parents prendront les mêmes semaines que moi en congés. 1 semaine en février et 1 semaine en mai. Je déduis donc ces deux semaines avec CCC. Je ne connais pas bien les contrats en année complète. Je suis toujours en année incomplète. Faudra-t-il que je fasse une régularisation ? En fin de contrat je n'aurai donc pas de prime de fin de contrat car moins de 9 mois . Juste les cp à calculer sur les 2 périodes. Merci les expertes.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Il n'y a pas de régularisation prévue en AC.
En revanche tu peux négocier le paiement de l'indemnité de rupture sans condition d'ancienneté,  il suffit de le noter au contrat en tant que clause sup. Tu peux faire une estimation ce ne sera pas élevé. 

Mais bon, toi tu accepte un dépannage donc autant aussi que tu en tire parti.


----------



## liline17 (5 Décembre 2022)

tout à fait d'accord, et je dirai même que ce n'est pas tirer partie de la situation, c'est juste refuser d'être pénalisée par l'absence de prime, en acceptant un contrat que beaucoup refusent.
Dans mon contrat, il y a une clause pour avoir la prime sans condition d'ancienneté


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fait ! faites signer pour avoir cette prime faut pas exagérer çà ne va pas les ruiner vous leur rendez service avec si peu de mois de travail alors un peu de reconnaissance ne fait pas de mal ...


----------



## HYLIADE (6 Décembre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses. Bonne journée.


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

perso tous mes contrats ont aujourd'hui une clause sup: du 1er jour à 9 mois d'ancienneté c'est 10% d'indemnité de rupture


----------

